# My baby boy!



## MReit (Mar 8, 2009)

Not much of a baby anymore, but I still see him that way. Fell in love with him since the day he dropped. SimmXPeid. born Aug 08. Sweetest man in the world(we won't tell the hubby that)! haha


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 8, 2009)

He sure looks like a sweetie! Nice looking animal too!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 8, 2009)

I was gonna ask if you would post a pic of him!

He is a nice looking critter!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 8, 2009)

nice! Is he for beef, or a bull? Me likey!!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 9, 2009)

laughingllama, don't see any nuts on him so I assume he'd probably be for beef...or just to have as a pet.  

MReit, he looks nice!


----------



## MReit (Mar 9, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> nice! Is he for beef, or a bull? Me likey!!!!


Oh yeah he has his nuts yet, he will be my bull. It's funny because the peid's  hind quarters are so muscled that alot of times the young ones you can't see anything back there.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 9, 2009)

well he certainly has the looks and build to become a nice herd bull. As long as he keeps on minding his P's and Q's. 
I would love to see a pic of his parents, do you own them or did you buy him as a calf or??
I really want to cross a Pied bull on our black angus.......


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 9, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> laughingllama75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, my bad.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats a fine looking bull calf.


----------



## MReit (Mar 9, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> well he certainly has the looks and build to become a nice herd bull. As long as he keeps on minding his P's and Q's.
> I would love to see a pic of his parents, do you own them or did you buy him as a calf or??
> I really want to cross a Pied bull on our black angus.......


I bought him from our neighboring farm. They raise registered piedmontese as well as some simms and crosses. If I pass by and see the dam in the pasture I'll snap a pic. As for his sire, I don't know if they sold him or have him somewhere else.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 9, 2009)

usually, on a cow farm......."Somewhere Else" is never a good thing. 
Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 9, 2009)

He's a beauty!


----------

